# Help with selling my work



## triw (Jan 30, 2012)

I have an opportunity to have some of my turned pens sold at a local shop. The owner would like something to go with the pens and other wood objects telling the buyer how to care for the wood. I plan to focus on AZ wood mesquite and ironwood to start. Which I sand to 600 and polish with a sellac & canuba wax finish. What do you put on your work? How would you tell people to care for their pens and bottle stoppers?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Paper choice, paper size, and how it is attached to the objects are all critical elements here, in my opinion.

I would strive for warmth and a little humor in the text, concluding that the best way to treat the objects is to use them!

I respond better (as a shopper) to a person's name on the handmade object rather than "Natural Creations Enterprises" or some faceless phrase like that.

That's my .02, presented kindly.

Lee


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

I use a business card. The front is printed with my information, includeing phone, email, website. The back of the card has Pen Care Instructions


----------



## triw (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you Lee and TrBlu


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I would also use a business card, with instructions, but I would hangtag it on the penclip. Like one of those Tommy Bahama hangtags with the hemp string. Makes it look MUCH more expensive.


----------

